# Bespoke Car Care Closing Down



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All 

I would like to inform everyone that from 31st of August Bespoke Car Care will be closing after recent bad news that my mum has terminal cancer I have decided to spend the remaining time she has left supporting her and making the most of my time with her family is very important to me she starts chemotherapy next week so I have decided to close for the foreseeable future. 

I would like to thank customer past and present.

And everyone from detailing world I have met socially I have met some really great people through DW who will always remain friends

I will be at waxstock on Sunday as this will be the last event I will probably get to attend for a while.

All my products machines everything in my unit will be for sale from September the 2nd and I will put up some times where people can drop by and see if there is anything they want.

Thank you all once again for the support my business has had. 

Kind regards 

Lee


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Lee,

Really sorry to hear that matey but your right, family first. Huge respect for that. X-fingers all the way for you all.

I'll catch up with you Sunday for sure.

Jay


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I know weve disagreed on pretty much every post we lock horns with but things like this show us all its a load of crap.

Sorry to hear of this and family comes first full stop.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry about your mum Lee.. that's horrible news to recieve..

I wish her the best of luck that the Chemo either prolongs or at the very least improves her quality of life.
I spent 5 years looking after a relative in a similar situation and if she responds well to the therapy hopefully you will have much more time with her.

Family first is very commendable mate... good luck with the future.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that news Lee.

Total respect and admiration to you for putting your family first.

I wish your mum a speedy recovery, and I hope to see you active on here.

All the best

Tipu


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

sorry to hear about your mum Lee . ive only meet you twice ( that was at one off marks machine poilshing weekends , and you were a great help with all the members . been there with my mum few years ago now ,so know that it will be hard trying to look after your mum and work , . 

all the best khalid


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry to hear such awful news about your mum Lee
admire your decision, you only have 1 mum.
lets hope the treatment is helpful and 
all the best for the future


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this Lee, I wish you as much of the best as I can in such circumstance.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear the bad news Lee, My thoughts and condolences go out to you and your family. 

All the best for the future and hope the future brings bright things for you.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear the bad news. Its never a pleasant thing to be told.

All of DW will still be here should you need any support over the coming months, just ask!

Mal


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear such a bad news....

Have to say big respect to You for making such a hard decision, I hope You will spend some nice time with Your Mum, She can be proud to have son like You.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Awful news Lee, good luck for the future.
Simon


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Thoughts are with you Lee, my mum has cancer (of the eyes) that is meant to be sorted now (chemo etc) but it never really goes away.

Hopefully you will have some quality time and make the most of it.

Matthew


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I also cared for my beautiful sister when she had terminal cancer, those times are very special, so good luck, my thoughts are with you both at this time.

Take care, John Tht.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Lee, my thoughts are with you and the family.

Hope you are ok mate.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Awful news buddy, can completely understand having to do that. Fingers crossed for the best for you both.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

All the best for you both mate


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear mate, but admiration for putting your family first! A true gent.

Fingers crossed for a full recovery, and as said, there's always here for something to make you smile 

Take care!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lee that is really sad news about your mother, best wishes to you & family in this sad time

Barry


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear the sad news pal 

Chin up and enjoy what time you have left together. 

xxx


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that Lee. Family first every time


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about you mum mate. Echoing what has been said above. Family first always.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Hats off to you Lee for doing such a brave thing and sticking by your Mum's side - I hope you enjoy every minute of your time with her and can only imagine how you must be feeling.

Family always has to come first and wish you all the best for the future, I hope she gets to do a few of the things she always wanted to!

Nick.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to learn of your bad news and hope the chemo give's some time to spend with her and i admire your decision to do this and must have been very hard.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I can only echo everything above, much respect to you for doing this and family does come first.

All the best!

Alex


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear that.Thoughts are with you and your family and mum.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news and thoughts are with you and your family. 

Ive read a number of your threads and you and your business are very highly rated I thought to myself when reading them. 

Look forward to seeing you at waxstock.

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Detailing is bull***t when you are faced with situations like this. You're doing the right and proper thing - all the best.:thumb:


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

Not more sad news today! 

Praying for you and and your family! 

Too much sad in the world!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

This is really sad news for you and your family, thoughts go out to you


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

This is really sad news, thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Terrible news, Lee and a valiant decision.

If you would like some space at Waxstock to sell some bits and pieces off, we will find some room for you. Send me an email or call (Dom).


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Be strong, there isn't any words to comfort you, or your family.

I wish I had the chance to say goodbye to my father who passed away last month, I am sure you made the best decision

Again be strong.


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear that Lee. I hope you enjoy the time you have left, don't wast a moment.


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and your mum, chin up chap.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news mate, awful stuff cancer! A family friend has been suffering with it for years. She was given 6 months back in the early 2000's, then discovered apricot kernels, worth a google! Thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your mum Lee...... you know it touches me everytime when i hear about someone suffering or someone thats future has been suddenly stopped once addressed words that are of anyones worst nightmare. The best thing that people show on DW is Positivity and strength to those that are going through rough times & this is clearly shown already with the comments other members have dedicated to you & of course your wonderful mum, not leaving out your loving family aswell. 

Lee i fully admire your decision to close down your business to devote all your time & love to your mum to whom no doubt gave more than enough of everything to you, brothers & sisters (if any?), its something you chose to do without any hesitation im sure and i have much respect for you doing that.

I really hope that you can take all us members' best wishes and really drive yourself to live for every moment and enjoy time away from whats been your busy schedule of work commitments. I hope that all treatment has a miracle affect on your mum that will allow her to be able to cherish the future with you & your family, producing treasured treasured memories.

Best wishes Lee

Terry


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

very sorry to hear this..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Sad news indeed, i wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really sorry to hear this, your decision is not an easy one as I know you love detailing.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

As everyone has already said Lee, it's such sad news.

Best wishes to you and your family.

Matt.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My deepest thoughts go out to you my freind. 

Keep you head up high and treasure the time you spend with your mum. 

Take Care..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You are doing the right thing Lee, and for the right reasons. Detailing will change a bit I'm sure, but will still be here should you decide to make a return


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All 

Wow not sure what to say I put the post up thinking if I should tell people the reason I was closing or not so many family’s suffer from cancer one way or another and I can hold my hands up and say I am very close to my mum and well she looked after me for many years now it’s my turn to do what I can for her yes money will be tight etc and will have to try and find a little bit of part time work but I know my head won’t be right to put hours and hours in to fully correcting a car day in day out so would not be fair on my customers at the moment.

Life with be very up in the air for a while till I know if the chemo will extend her life or not.

I can’t thank everyone enough for the kind words that have been said on this thread I might be a grown man but can admit a tear come to my eye 

Thank you.


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear it lee, Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Very sad news...My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Very sad to hear you bad news lee look after your family mate good look for the future


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hi All
> 
> I would like to inform everyone that from 31st of August Bespoke Car Care will be closing after recent bad news that my mum has terminal cancer I have decided to spend the remaining time she has left supporting her and making the most of my time with her family is very important to me she starts chemotherapy next week so I have decided to close for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Ah Lee, you never said that was the reason mate If I can help in anyway just ask.
Looking forward to seeing you at the weekend mate (anything you think I'd want/need let me know)
Cheers
Tim


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry Lee.

You know my thoughts. We've had a laugh over last few days. 

Family Everytime, respect for that. No-one should ever think different.

See you Sunday. All set for promotion. ;-)


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about your mother. If I can offer one tiny bit of advice in looking after a loved one who is very ill, it would be, you have to make time for yourself. You need rest and time for yourself in order to help others.
It is very easy for a carer to become ill with tiredness and the massive emotional strain.

Good luck


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear of this Lee. All the best for the future. 

James


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Sad news mate, take care.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Lee. I hope your time with her is epic.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Really sorry to hear such sad news, Wishing you all the best and hopefully see you back in business on here at some point in the future.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Lee, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. Make the most of your time together with your mum, it's very precious.
Thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this mate.. Stay strong


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, I can't imagine how difficult the situation is but you are doing the right thing by your family and that is to your credit.

Condolences to the family, and I hope you can have some quality time with your Mum. My families thoughts are with you.


----------



## laingyla (Dec 5, 2010)

sorry to hear bud huge respect and love family first always !


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Lee

I guess this was one of the toughest yet easiest decisions you've had to make. 

You've only got one mum and what you're doing is so right and yet, very courageous. 
Your mum will be rightly very proud of you for being there when she needs you most. 

Take care.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

As has been said, you're absolutely doing the right, and only thing. Everything else can wait as you only have your mum once. 

Make the most of the good times that are left, and live for the positives, making many more happy memories  Detailing will always be there for you to dabble in should you wish.

Stay strong, and take care of yourself. I'm only a text away and if you ever need anything just say. I'm sure I'll be passing through occasionally too 

Thoughts are with you and your family. All the best,

Martin


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Good man for putting everything else on the back burner and looking after whats truly important in life. You have my upmost respect and deepest sympathies for what will be a very hard time for you. keep your head up and stay strong :thumb:


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear such bad news, hope all goes well for both you and your mum, stay strong. Think you have done the best thing, family comes before business especially at times like this.

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Deepest sympathies from Milly and I Lee, truly devastating news 

Russ.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, having supported my wife who has not long been through the same situation, but with her mum. You have done the right thing, a business and customers can be rebuilt, but you cant replace your mum, this site is not just a forum, its an extended family.

Regards Carl..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hope all works out for you Lee, I'll be with Shinearama on Sunday if you pop by. If you need any help I'm only 45 mins away from Shropshire.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Lee, all the best for the future.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Best wishes to you all

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Cant believe it. Really sorry to hear it!

You have made the right choice without doubt.

Thoughts are with you and your family.

Take care.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lee. Know the circumstances and understand the bond you have with your mum as I have the same with mine. Great to finally meet up last weekend and hope things come of relative ease rather than stress.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Still quite new here and havent had the pleasure Lee but none the less all the very very best to you and yours.

Positive thoughts sent :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know what to say, it puts things into perspective in the little things I see people get stressed about day in day out.

My thoughts are with you and I wish you and your mother some quality time ahead.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm truely so sorry to read this Lee, but all I can say is, I think you're making the right decision, that I'm certain in time you'll look back on and know you made the right call.

Best possible wishes to you and your family and I hope the time you have is precious 

(You have a PM)


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear this sad news Lee

My thoughts are with you and your family



Jeremiah


----------



## vcanals (Aug 7, 2012)

I am a newbie at the forum, and do not write a lot. I just want to wish your mum the best, and that you enjoy as much time possible with her. All the best for the future.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Lee dont know what to say mate except that I have the greatest respect for you for taking the time to look after the ones you hold dearest to you....I am having worrying times with my mum at the minute but nothing as upsetting....

Do your family and DW proud by being there mate...

From all at reflectology


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Sad news indeed and a fantastic demonstration of being a strong man and doing what is right for your family ,my thoughts go with you and your family and i wish you well.

Rob


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear mate. Best of luck with everything and hope everything goes as best as it can 

Stef.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I had the same with my dad about 10 years ago.
I wish you much strength, take care.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

Hi Lee thank you for your message and link to the APC and also your hard word and knowledge sharing. I glad that you have input me the valuable sharing.

Take good care and your mother.

Even though you put aside your Bespoke Car care, I will still contact you in email or anyway like Facebook or twitter or skype etc.

Take Care .

Alfred
Singapore


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Such sad news Lee, but a very commendable decision. l sincerely hope that things work out well for you and yours.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

All the previous posts have summed up what I wanted to say!

All the best wishes for you and the family & anyone else effected!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news fella  I was in similar situation a few years ago with my dad. The time spent with them is more important than anything in the entire world. Treasure it as much as you all can.

Here's hoping for the best possible outcome, thoughts and prayers winging their way in your mums direction fella.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this news mate. No words I can say here will make things any better for you or your family, but I really do hope that the very best from this awful news happens.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, iam new here and dont know who you are, but been through the same thing myself and completely understand the mentality behind what your going.

Much respect
John


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nothing profound to offer, just sincerest best wishes for your mum as she goes through this journey.
At least she's not alone, and has you and the rest of her loved ones to lean on and help her on the days she struggles.

Hope I'm not too late in offering my sympathy, and that the treatment works for her.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear this , best wishes. doesnt really help but i thought id post anyway.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

We had a brief chat at Waxstock Lee when you dropped by our Waxamomo stand to pick up a small bottle of Megs 205 to use on your last detail.

As i said then, best wishes to you and your family and i hope the treatment can go as well as it can. Family is first and you've made the right decision.

All the best
Jon


----------

